# Wat maakt Gentoo werkelijk snel(ler)

## M@rijn

Ik zit zo regelmatig eens wat dingen te proberen zoals NTPL, UDEV, CK sources, prelinking etc. etc. Maar wat maakt Gentoo nu eigenlijk echt sneller, want na het gebruik van al deze programma's kan ik niet echt zeggen dat het systeem er zoveel procent sneller is van geworden.

Ik wil dus van jullie horen wat jullie van al die extra's zoals NTPL, CK sources, prelinking e.d. vinden en of jullie echt merkbaar winst er uit halen? Bewijs het maar  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Q-collective

Gentoo gaat niet om snelheid, het compileren van je sources levert geen snelheidswinst meer op als je een machine hebt dat sneller is dan ~1GHz

Bij Gentoo gaat het om flexibiliteit: geen enkele distro kent het concept van USE bijvoorbeeld

----------

## Rainmaker

ne ik niet helemaal met je eens:

het gebruik van CFLAGS is ook belangrijk. Hierdoor wordt de te instaleren software speciaal op jouw processor afgestemt.

Dit kennen meerdere distro's nu wel. In debian schijn je ook op te kunnen geven dat je een athlon processor hebt, en dat apt-get ding download binaire paketten spcifiek voor een athlon CPU. Je krijgt met die pakketen alleen nooit de optimalisatie die je nu KUNT aangeven in je CFLAGS

USE speelt ook een rol; je programma's blijven er "klein" door. Als je aangeeft dat je in je cups paket geen ondersteuning voor mysql wil hebben (voorbeeld) dan wordt dit ook niet geinstalleerd. Geen onnodige dingen op je HD en de binairies kunnen net een stukje kleiner worden.

Prelink, NPTL e.d. is leuk om daar nog bovenop een klein beetje snelheidswinst te halen.

Of het echt gigantisch scheelt weet ik niet. Is in ieder geval een stuk sneller (~10%?)  dan Mandrake 10, die ik hiervoor gebruiktte, maar ja, dan noem je ook iets.

----------

## coax

Volgens mij is het echt de combinatie van vanalles.

Niet alleen compileert ge alles specifiek voor uw eigen systeem, maar door de manier dat ge uw systeem installeert (programma per programma) blijft uw systeem lekker licht.

Ik heb al distro's gezien zoals suze en mandrake waar ongelooflijk veel coole dingen in zitten en standaard op staan, maar die vertragen allemaal uw systeem wel.

Als ik mij niet vergis gaat suze bvb standaard een NIS zoeken bij het opstarten. Als ge dat wilt onder gentoo gaat ge het moeten opzetten ...

----------

## garo

Gentoo is een OS waar je héél veel kan tweaken, als je dit goed doet kan je het een heel stuk sneller krijgen, als je het slecht doet, dan...

Het feit dat je veel kan tweaken wilt echter niet zeggen dat alle gentoo users zich cte bezig houden met alles zo goed mogelijk in te stellen om het systeem een micropercent sneller te krijgen ! Dit is spijtig genoeg wat gebruikers van andere distributies meestal van gentoogebruikers denken  :Sad: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *garo wrote:*   

> Gentoo is een OS waar je héél veel kan tweaken, als je dit goed doet kan je het een heel stuk sneller krijgen, als je het slecht doet, dan...
> 
> Het feit dat je veel kan tweaken wilt echter niet zeggen dat alle gentoo users zich cte bezig houden met alles zo goed mogelijk in te stellen om het systeem een micropercent sneller te krijgen ! Dit is spijtig genoeg wat gebruikers van andere distributies meestal van gentoogebruikers denken 

 

Als ze eens wisten...

----------

## xming

V: Wat maakt Gentoo werkelijk snel(ler)

A: de gebruiker

 :Smile: 

xming

----------

## nixnut

V: Wat maakt Gentoo werkelijk snel(ler)

A: Snellere hardware en meer geheugen

----------

## Braempje

V: Wat maakt Gentoo werkelijk snel(ler) 

A: Slimme useflags, de juiste services starten en geen overbodige rommel draaien (3D desktops ofzo)

----------

## M@rijn

A1:Ik doe mijn best om de zaak netjes te houden

A2:K heb nu 256MB maar komt 512MB bij

A3:K draai XFCE zo licht mogelijk

----------

## koder

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Gentoo gaat niet om snelheid, het compileren van je sources levert geen snelheidswinst meer op als je een machine hebt dat sneller is dan ~1GHz

 

Toch wel. Mijn vriendin draaide eerst WinMe, daarna (op mijn aanraden) WinXP. Toen zag ze mijn Gentoo, en wilde ze dat ook.

Nu draait ze enkel nog Gentoo, gebouwd van stage 1, en gecompileerd op volledige optimalisatie voor haar P4 1.7. En ik kan je verzekeren dat zowat alles een heel pak sneller draait dan onder Me/XP!

Of het veel verschil maakt op een 3.0 GHz, dat weet ik niet. Maar op een 1.7 GHz is het verschil toch nog wel de moeite waard hoor.

Je moet natuurlijk wel optimaliseren naar niveau 3, en voor een pentium4 architectuur (in dit geval dan), en alle support voor backward-compatibility overboord gooien! Maar da's geen probleem wat die instellingen gaan gewoon in /etc/make.config

Ook over de USE flags kun je beter eens goed nadenken. Daar zit momenteel inderdaad de echte kracht van Gentoo. Wat je niet nodig hebt, zwier je eruit!

greetz

koder

----------

## Q-collective

 *koder wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   Gentoo gaat niet om snelheid, het compileren van je sources levert geen snelheidswinst meer op als je een machine hebt dat sneller is dan ~1GHz 
> 
> Toch wel. Mijn vriendin draaide eerst WinMe, daarna (op mijn aanraden) WinXP. Toen zag ze mijn Gentoo, en wilde ze dat ook.
> 
> Nu draait ze enkel nog Gentoo, gebouwd van stage 1, en gecompileerd op volledige optimalisatie voor haar P4 1.7. En ik kan je verzekeren dat zowat alles een heel pak sneller draait dan onder Me/XP!

 

Sorry, mijn belevingswereld telt geen Windows  :Razz: 

Dat Windows traag is, geloof ik best, maar ik vergeleek eigenlijk tussen linux distributies... hoewel... Fedora zal toch een stukje tragen aanvoelen dan Gentoo (maar dat zal ook wel te maken hebben met de shitload aan services die een distro als Fedoira opstart...)

Maargoed, ga je dus vergelijken tussen "echte" distro's (Debian, Slackware, Gentoo, Arch, etc), dan zul je zien dat Gentoo er niet meer bovenuit springt boven die 1GHz

----------

## klavrynd

hoeveel je ook tweaked, de tijd die je spendeert aan compilen weegt niet op tegen de snelheidswinst die je krijgt.

pas op, ik ben gentoo groupie 1e klas, maar ik blijf er bij voor het you're in control-gevoel en het pakketsysteem, "feels like openbsd with x-mas decoration" en niet voor dat luttele verschil

----------

## koder

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *koder wrote:*    *Q-collective wrote:*   Gentoo gaat niet om snelheid, het compileren van je sources levert geen snelheidswinst meer op als je een machine hebt dat sneller is dan ~1GHz 
> 
> Toch wel. Mijn vriendin draaide eerst WinMe, daarna (op mijn aanraden) WinXP. Toen zag ze mijn Gentoo, en wilde ze dat ook.
> 
> Nu draait ze enkel nog Gentoo, gebouwd van stage 1, en gecompileerd op volledige optimalisatie voor haar P4 1.7. En ik kan je verzekeren dat zowat alles een heel pak sneller draait dan onder Me/XP! 
> ...

 

Hmmm, vreemd genoeg herinner ik me dat ik hier deze post had geplaatst. Daar gaat dat geheugen van mij weer.

Ik heb wel wat ervaring met Windows-machines, en je hebt gelijk, ze zijn inderdaad niet te vergelijken, hoewel ook daar grote verschillen te merken zijn in "efficiënt" omspringen met resources.

Ik heb jaren Slackware gedraaid (sinds 1996) en verscheidene mengelingen van RedHat, SuSE en Mandrake (omdat ik dus rpm's leuk vond toen). Gentoo is tot nu toe vast en zeker mijn nummer 1, maar dan vooral omdat het zo'n proper systeem achter laat.

Dat alles vanaf het begin dient gecompileerd te worden is HET grote voordeel aan Gentoo, denk ik. En onrechtstreeks verplicht het de gebruiker om een efficiënter systeem te maintainen.

Dus jawel, volgens mij is Gentoo wel degelijk sneller! Niet omdat het dat echt is (want let's face it, buiten enkele patches gaat het om dezelfde kernel, dezelfde glibc, dezelfde user tools, dezelfde applicaties!), maar doordat het compileren quasi verplicht is, en het zo makkelijk is om dat te optimaliseren door middel van CFLAGS en USE, wordt het wel sneller!

Een andere distro (zelfs Fedora) kan even snel zijn, maar is dat meestal niet!

Dat de duur van het compileren niet opweegt tegen de uiteindelijk winst ervan, is iets waar ik helemaal niet mee akkoord ga! Op mijn P4 2.4 gaat het compileren heel vlot, en het duurt vaak niet heel veel langer dan een binaire installatieprocedure zou duren (natuurlijk wel, maar ik merk dat niet).

Over de uiteindelijk snelheidswinst bestaan veel meningen en veel discussies, maar naar mijn gevoel maakt het wel degelijk een noemenswaardig verschil.

(nogmaals, zie deze discussie)

Ik vermoed dat het wel wat met de hardware te maken heeft. Ik merk namelijk dat AMD-owners geen verschil merken, en dat P3-owners zelfs snelheid kunnen verliezen door optimalisatie!! Maar op een P4 is het een aandrader, IMHO...

greetz

koder

----------

## wimgriffioen

Als je GCC goed configureerd komen er waarschijnlijk ook sneller binaries uit en dus een sneller systeem.

----------

## Q-collective

 *wimgriffioen wrote:*   

> Als je GCC goed configureerd komen er waarschijnlijk ook sneller binaries uit en dus een sneller systeem.

 

```
emerge gcc4
```

 :Razz: 

----------

## toMeloos

Wat maakt Gentoo werkelijk snel(ler)

Dit zijn wat punten die de snelheid beinvloeden van gentoo zelf:

- Optimaliseren van compiler flags kan prestatieverberteringen opleveren bij processoren tot ongeveer 1 Ghz. (in het geval van x86). Bij snellere processoren zul je bij bijna alle programma's het verschil niet merken.

- Nieuwe technieken als NTPL, kernel scedulers, prelinking etc. zorgen tevens voor weinig tot geen merkbare snelheidsverbetering bij snellere pc's.

- Gentoo logica is dat iets niet op je systeem staat tot je er voor zorgt dat het er wel op staat. je systeem wordt zo kaal mogelijk opgeleverd en zal dat blijven tot je er met emerge meer op zet. Ook hier zorgen de use-flags er voor dat je er een minimum aan nieuwe zaken bij krijgt. 

- Gentoo logica is tevens dat de programma's die op je pc staan niet standaard uitgevoerd worden. Ze worden pas uitgevoerd als jij ze start en in het geval van daemons pas als jij ze geconfigureerd hebt en hebt ingesteld dat ze standaard gestart moeten worden bij het opstarten van linux

- Via de use-flags bepaal je niet alleen hoe veel 'troep' je op je harde schijf zet maar ook wat het programma allemaal ondersteund. Meer ondersteuning is meer afhankelijkheid van libs die allemaal geladen moeten worden met het programma wat voor langere opstarttijden en meer geheugengebruik per programma zorgt.

Vergelijken met andere distributies is eigenlijk zinloos. Elke distributie heeft een eigen idiologie en is daarvoor geoptimaliseerd. Een paar voorbeelden:

- Gentoo: flexibiliteit, keuzevrijheid, maximale controle voor de beheerder

- Debian: stabiliteit, veiligheid en portabiliteit

- Fedora, Linspire: gebruikersvriendelijkheid

- Redhat, Novell: bedrijfsomgevingen

Voor elk doel moet je wat opgeven. gebruikersvriendelijkheid kan ten koste gaan van snelheid, veiligheid beperkt de keuze, etc. Je moet dus ook niet alle distributies volgens de zelfde maatstaven willen beoordelen.

----------

## Q-collective

toMeloos +1 (inzichtvol)

Je zei het een stuk duidelijker dan ik of iemand anders, bravo  :Smile: 

(Kunnen we zijn post niet opnemen in een Nederlandse newbie handleiding?  :Razz: )

----------

## Autie

snellere gentoo...

probeer dit eens misschien: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-231170-highlight-clean+distfiles.html

----------

## Q-collective

 *M3rL7N wrote:*   

> snellere gentoo...
> 
> probeer dit eens misschien: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-231170-highlight-clean+distfiles.html

 

Een hoop punten zijn niet Gentoo specifiek, daar ging het om  :Wink: 

----------

